
Aussie man hits the jackpot, finds $100k gold nugget with metal detector - saravana85
https://gimtae.com/aussie-man-hits-the-jackpot-finds-100000-gold-nugget-with-metal-detector/
======
caymanjim
I wonder what the mineral rights situation is. Does he have a claim? Is it
public land with finders-keepers rules? The article makes it sound like
prospecting in this way is common, and even finds like this--while outliers--
are regular occurrences.

